# Samsung Curve Discussion



## Magic9 (Nov 19, 2011)

I just hooked up a UN55HU7250. Any tips, tricks, ideas, random musings?

Connected to DTV HR23 and PS3.


----------



## MrWindows (Oct 12, 2010)

The curved screens seem like such a gimmick to me. Not sure what real-world benefit they provide, if any. I would think it would decrease your viewing angle. They might be more useful in a multi-screen gaming experience.

But then again, I never bought into the 3D wave (even though I have capable sets). The 4K (and future 8K) wave is way too early, also, despite the absolutely lovely pictiure.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

They look cool but what does it do for the viewing angle? For an LCD I would think flat is better.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Also, see existing thread http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/214341-so-curved-televisions/


----------



## Magic9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> Also, see existing thread http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/214341-so-curved-televisions/


I didn't get much sleep. It completely slipped my mind that only Samsung is doing curve. Deleting and and heading over there.

Edit- I can't delete. Do I report it and ask a mod to shut it down?

Edit2- "This form is to be used ONLY for reporting objectionable content and is not to be used as a method of communicating with moderators for other reasons."


----------

